# Hope I haven't made another mistake



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, I have a Triton 3.25 mounted in my table and love it. I wanted to get a dedicated hand held to replace the Skil I first purchased. Well, instead of first posting my quiz here I pulled the trigger on a Hitachi m12 vc on ebay that was just ending. I have read reviews on many other sites and such but I would really love to hear what YOU guys think? Thanks much in advance.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The old style M12v is an awesome router. A lot of router for the money.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

This is the 2 1/4 HP router and from what I have read in the past it's a good router. Did you get the fixed base plunge/combo or just the fixed base? 

corey


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's a fixed base, no plunge base with this one. Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You asked an honest question so I must give you an honest answer. In my humble opinion you did make a mistake. For hand held routing I consider that a powerful plunge router is essential in order for you to get the most out of you're routing. To ease the pain let me tell you that, again in my humble opinion, you have the finest router that I have ever come across for table use, but I consider it to be quite pathetic for plunge use, the single long spring gives a very poor plunge.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

jer760 said:


> It's a fixed base, no plunge base with this one. Thanks.



I would have to agree with Harry, if you can have only one hand held I would get a plunge router. At one time I would'nt have said that but today I can't get along with out at least one hand held plunger. No worries thought, watch the sales and you can pick up a great combo for under 100.00 at Sears with there new plunge combo... 1 2 HP motor a plunge base, fixed base, edge guide and a case. Great set! 

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the 690 porter cable model works great for me in my table and for free hand. You can get this in a combo model to but cost a little more. Lowe's is where I got my two of them. Good time of year to be in the market for a tool Christmas sales.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

To start with you have a great router in the table,,,I have many Porter Cable routers and I am a big fan of the PC but I also have some of the new Craftsman combo sets,,,the PC combo is about 200 bucks and the Craftsman is about 100 bucks for about the same price ..and it also comes with a nice case for storage like the PC... 

They are so close the PC motor will slip into the Craftsman mount,,the standard PC 690 will not have all the neat stuff on them like the Craftsman with the build in light,VS,vac.pick,edge item,etc.,the PC 690 LS have the VS but it's only 1 3/4HP unlike the Craftsman that is 2 HP, so to say more bang for your buck with the new Craftsman...routers  plus Sears will fix it or replace it with in 5 years if you select to get the it..and that's hard to beat for any power tool..

But this is just my cents...






jer760 said:


> Okay, I have a Triton 3.25 mounted in my table and love it. I wanted to get a dedicated hand held to replace the Skil I first purchased. Well, instead of first posting my quiz here I pulled the trigger on a Hitachi m12 vc on ebay that was just ending. I have read reviews on many other sites and such but I would really love to hear what YOU guys think? Thanks much in advance.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the replies and especially the honesty. Hmmmm, perhaps a guy could use both a fixed base and a plunge router, obviously a combo kit would be more economical but since I've got the Hitachi on the way I'll start researching for a good plunge router. I would love to learn more about the use of bushings and guides so something that is geared out of the box would be a check in the reason to buy box. Hehehe, I've got four routers and barely know how to use them, having a ton of fun learning though. Thanks again fellas, what a great site.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

jer760 said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies and especially the honesty. Hmmmm, perhaps a guy could use both a fixed base and a plunge router, obviously a combo kit would be more economical but since I've got the Hitachi on the way I'll start researching for a good plunge router. I would love to learn more about the use of bushings and guides so something that is geared out of the box would be a check in the reason to buy box. Hehehe, I've got four routers and barely know how to use them, having a ton of fun learning though. Thanks again fellas, what a great site.


Absolutely. Now you can just take your time and find a good plunge router. I would recommend checking out the new Craftsman though, I don't think it can be beat for the price. Dewalt, Bosch, PC and a host of others make very good routers as well. Try them on for size and be sure they will work for what you want. Most will accept the PC style guide bushings so you are good there. Most can also be added to the Oak Park 7 inch base which has a 1 1/2 inch hole for larger guides etc. and is great for plunging operations and jig work if you have seen any of the RWS shows. I would highly suggest getting series one DVD from Oak Park... this DVD will give you some real nice projects to make on and off your table and will teach you a lot about the router and how to use it properly and all that you can do with it as well. 

Enjoy!
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760
You'er welcome for my SMALL part to your post 

The brass guides will open a new world for you by using them, it's like buying and car and the salesman would say do you want to have a CD player with that new car..if you say no thanks ,you will not get all you can from the radio...I don't know way they don't put them with the routers they almost all come with the hole for them...some are 1 3/16" the norm but some are 1 1/2"



========




jer760 said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies and especially the honesty. Hmmmm, perhaps a guy could use both a fixed base and a plunge router, obviously a combo kit would be more economical but since I've got the Hitachi on the way I'll start researching for a good plunge router. I would love to learn more about the use of bushings and guides so something that is geared out of the box would be a check in the reason to buy box. Hehehe, I've got four routers and barely know how to use them, having a ton of fun learning though. Thanks again fellas, what a great site.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again for the responses, would you happen to know the model # of that Craftsman? Been a while since I've heard anything positive about their stuff.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I assume that you will be having time off work for the Christmas break, use some of it to peruse past threads and posts, by the time you return to work you could well be a knowledgeable routologist!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

jer760 said:


> Thanks again for the responses, would you happen to know the model # of that Craftsman? Been a while since I've heard anything positive about their stuff.


Here yah go, this one goes on sale every few months for $89.00 for a few days. It's a good bargain at the 114.00 and you can pick it up in the store usually after ordering it online. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Power+Tools&sName=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers

I have this one... a 1 3/4 HP... same base with work lights... all these new craftsmans have smooth plunge mechanisms with led worklights. For the money it's worth getting the combo, wish I had. I will be buying another myself. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Power+Tools&sName=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers

Hope this helps,

corey


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

This one sounds good, unfortunately It does not appear on the Canadian Sears site yet. Will toodle on down to the store tomorrow and ask. Thanks much.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, the amps/HP work out pretty close on that router, which by the way sounds like the sort of bargains we don't see down-under.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

I just broke my old 1HP Sears router trying to cut some rail and stile - heavy bit with ogee and two slot cutters on a 1/4" arbor. I need a new router for both table (for this R&S project) and hand-held. How would this Sears model you mention work? Looks like it has everything I need - variable speed, 1/2" and 1/4" collets... Do I need the fixed or plunge base (or can I get both?) for table and hand-held use.

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bryan said:


> I just broke my old 1HP Sears router trying to cut some rail and stile - heavy bit with ogee and two slot cutters on a 1/4" arbor. I need a new router for both table (for this R&S project) and hand-held. How would this Sears model you mention work? Looks like it has everything I need - variable speed, 1/2" and 1/4" collets... Do I need the fixed or plunge base (or can I get both?) for table and hand-held use.
> 
> Thanks!
> Bryan


Bryan get the combo model which comes with the plunge and fixed bases. Use the fixed base for the table and plunger for hand held use... that is what I would do. Should work just fine. 

Corey


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

OK Corey, thank you! I was bummed that I broke my router, but it's a good excuse to get a new one I guess.  I hope the R&S bit set I got will work with this router... don't know if the 1/2" arbors will take 1/4" bits.

Are these routers stocked in the stores, or do you have to order them online? Is there an equivalent model in the store?

Take care,
Bryan


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking at the Sears combo model and comparing with the Hitachi KM12VC. They look almost identical. Is there a quality difference for the difference in price, or is the Sears just as good and much cheaper? Amazon has the Hitachi set at $164 with free shipping... you can also get a reconditioned one for $109 here: http://www.reconditionedsales.com/p...9A8C4F0.aspx?gclid=CPOCi-7g-o8CFRGCGgodt0LulQ


Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bryan

They are both great machines 

But I would go with the Craftsman,,it can take on the brass guides easy and you can get add on's for it and its just a machine and they do brake down.

You would be hard press to find a dealer that has parts or add on items for the Hitachi in your town...

Do your home work then select the one YOU like..


=======





Bryan said:


> I'm looking at the Sears combo model and comparing with the Hitachi KM12VC. They look almost identical. Is there a quality difference for the difference in price, or is the Sears just as good and much cheaper? Amazon has the Hitachi set at $164 with free shipping... you can also get a reconditioned one for $109 here: http://www.reconditionedsales.com/p...9A8C4F0.aspx?gclid=CPOCi-7g-o8CFRGCGgodt0LulQ
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Bryan


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

OK, I went to Sears tonight and bought it! Merry Christmas! 

It lists on the catalog web site for $119, but they had it marked $109 in the store for some reason. Also, they only had one left and the handle on the case was broken off, so he gave me 10% off. That brings it down to $98 - great deal! Now all I need is a 1/2" extra long arbor that I'll order from George Hsu and I'll be back in business.

Thanks for all your help!
Bryan


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great news Bryan. Congrats on your new purchase. Be "SAFE" and make some saw dust.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again for the words of wisdom guys, I found the Canadian version of the Craftsman combo set and picked it up tonight. Man, what a difference from that Skil model I bought. Didn't really need the combo but a plunge only wasn't an option, oh well, can't have too many power tools....hehe.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

jer760 said:


> Thanks again for the words of wisdom guys, I found the Canadian version of the Craftsman combo set and picked it up tonight. Man, what a difference from that Skil model I bought. Didn't really need the combo but a plunge only wasn't an option, oh well, can't have too many power tools....hehe.


Excellent, I think you will be happy with it!

Corey


----------

